# Max's extreme makeover!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well after a long wait he's having it all cut off today, the matts are a nightmare! Im going to buy dome grooming tools at the weekend so I'm prepared for when it grows back! :-(
The groomer said he's going to look very different later :-(
Poor max.

Heres the before picture ill upload the after when i collect him!










He looks gorgeous here, but its matt city on his legs and chest 

Sam x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no he looks gorgeous 

Buy I can whole heartedly sympathise....Molly's legs are the worst areas...he looks to have a similar coat to her. 

I'm not sure I'm looking forward to the 'after' pics or not!!!  

Och He'll still be the same boy and of course it'll grow...he'll feel amazing and a lot cooler too 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's beautiful!! Can't wait to see the after picture.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is very like Dudley, same coat on legs, will be interested to see him short, I'm sure he will look different but fine. Hope they don't have to take everything off his legs, it is surprising how skinny their legs are under the coat!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

His coat is exactly the same as my Merlin's, same curly legs and about the same length he was before I had to have him cut. We too were having a terrible time with the matts and I got really upset because I couldn't deal with them so the groomer came and cut him really short. She didn't take too much off his head though but I must admit he looked strange and my husband said he didn't like how he looked. But after 2 weeks his hair as already grown and looks quite curly on his body.
The thing you have to remember is what is best for your dog and having matts that we can't cope with is not good for him.

I'm sure Max will look fine and his hair will grow back very quickly.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is his third cut and the worst condition of coat beforehand! Matts everywhere so i knew he would turn out like this :-( it grows back quickly, thank the lord! One thing i fo know for sure is ill be turning the heating back on this afternoon! Hes freezing! Naughty mummy! 

The obvious after photo! ( two words- good grief!)










Hes still a handsome fella.....theres still a bear in there somewhere!









As much as i dislike his coat, he does feel so soft and velvety! He also looks so small, i was worried he was getting a bit fat, but it was all fluffiness! 









I hope ive not scared or scarred anyone from having theirs done! But a lesson learnt to keep on top of those awful matts! This was a drastic cut for a good reason so if your poo is due their hair cut dont panic, they wont look like this! 
Poor max :-(

Sam


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor boy - but actually I quite like the summer slim cut! Just think what fun he can have getting wet and it won't take hours to get him dry afterwards.
Good luck with keeping the mats at bay - get into the habit of brushing him while his coat is so short, much easier and quicker grooming sessions


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well it's short! I see they've gone for the feathered cocker type cut to maybe soften it a little? As you've said it will soon grow back and he's still your gorgeous boy under all that fluff. A brush a day keeps the clippers away!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol, I am one of the ones that likes the short coat look. I think he looks lovely. I bet he feel a million dollars, getting rid of those horrid pulling matts.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW poor naked baby.. lol Lady has had this done a few times to her too...it grows fast but he is still a gorgeous poo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think he looks great. He seems so soft like a little velvet poo Molly went short last weekend took me a while to get used to it but now I love it it's so much easier to care for. It does make them look a lot skinnier I laughed when I saw Molly I was like wow your paws are half the size they used to be


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

One child cried with laughter the other almost cried out of saddness! I think he likes it, he seems to float as he walks now! Lol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He must feel loads better though. He's still a handsome boy! His coat looks so soft and velvety! I think the groomer did a good job, he looks very smart and your bear will soon return and you will be more prepared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Max is handsome and it will grow fast! I am keeping Jake short all summer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG!!!!!  

I Didn't think you meant THAT short ??!! 

He does look VERY velvety though and I'm sure he does feel a million dollars 

You certainly got your money's worth anyway .... Won't need to go back until Christmas !!   

Och I'm sure it's growing on you already!! 

xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks lovely. I often think Betty looks a bit porky until she has her coat cut and you see how skinny they are underneath!!

I also think they must feel so much lighter as Betty goes all skippy and excited when she first has her hair cut short!!!

X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL - had to laugh at Mairi's post as I must admit OMG was definitely my first thought, I'm sure he feels good which is the main thing (lets hope for a little bit more sun for him though!), If it was mainly his legs that were so bad did he really have to have the shortest cut on his body? He does still look nice though, luckily he looks quite a stocky boy and I think that shape takes it better. I guess also its the time it would take to try and save some coat and how stressed he may have got. I am certain if I had taken Dudley to some groomers when his coat has been at its most matted he would have had this groom, but I have had the poor boy on the table for ages getting them out, knowing I could do a bit more the next day if I didn't do it all in one go. I bet in a week he will be lovely, just a slight covering will feel lovely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ps Hope I didn't offend TOO much with my opening statement 

I knew you had taken it well and had a good sense of humour about it ... 

SORRY MAX .... You're still gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bet he feels all velvety and soft and smooth. Nice.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ps Hope I didn't offend TOO much with my opening statement
> 
> I knew you had taken it well and had a good sense of humour about it ...
> 
> ...


No of course not! The omg! Was also my first thought and all the family too! My daughter refused to walk with us yesterday! Lol

Unfortunately he did need his body doing as he had about 5 matts lurking underneath that i couldnt control! Plus i think he may have looked daft with skinny legs and a slightly more fluffy body? Like a sheep lol!

Its funny as i said to the groomer ill see you at christmas! 
I bought a slicker brush, matt splitter, breaker and metal comb yesterday, im now in control of the matts as they appear! I may never have to go back if i get scissors as well! Ha

But it is definitely a OMG! Moment when you first see the transformation! 

Sam x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We"ll be able to watch it grow back now. At least the sun looks like its here now . He'll be sprinting around now... Wilf always gets a spurt on once he's had a hair cut. Did the groomer realise you wouldn't be back til Christmas then


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Sam1
I am so relieved to have found your post. My boy has just come home from the Groomers with the same cut but short on his head where has my poo gone? He was not matted but we are off to the Beach next week for our holidays and he coat was so long that it would have taken ages for him to dry and keep clean (especially in rented accommodation). I have spent all afternoon just telling myself it will grow back - he does look very leggy though. Will post some photos.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's just lovely! I like it! He's going to feel so free and revitalised!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is now 5 weeks today growth.....we're getting there. Its starting to flick out a little bit! He doesnt seem quite as a hard nut as he looked before! Haha
I have to say its so easy to keep clean and the matts? What matts! 

Heres hoping i can keep on top of them now, i have no excuse!









We still have a long way to go to get my little bear back!
Sam x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's lovely!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He's looking good (recognised him straight away at Poo in the Peaks!), will be interesting to see if his coat is very different as it gets longer again.
Sally - we need pics of your boy now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is a handsome boy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

